# A couple of short choral pieces



## chee_zee

These stand out as the better few somewhat coherent and completed pieces in my counterpoint practice folder for sibelius, here are a couple short choral pieces using EastWest symphonic choirs:


----------



## Mantas Savickis

so how can i say something about these works? there is no score, i don't see words, just sintetic sound. I understand, that it's maybe difficult for you to get the real performers, but at least show as the scores of your compositions. You can create video with score like i did in Agnus Dei Just take snap shots with adobe reader or just windows.


----------



## chee_zee

yea there are no words because it's just counterpoint practice. I'm not into writing latin stuff or composing masses to be honest. If I wanted there could indeed be words, eastwest does allow for that with wordbuilder, but it's not very good at all. what would a picture of a score tell you that a listen wouldn't? music is, after all, aural not visual.
I guess I'm looking for basic constructive criticism, are the dissonances appropriately jarring and in the proper locations/points in time to produce a good balance of tension/relief? are the melodies catchy yet independent, coherent yet sufficiently differentiated?
since these were just counterpoint practices, unfortunately the bass is mostly just nothing but whole notes so that kinda limits the aesthetic value of at least one of the voices.


----------



## Orange Soda King

I don't know much about these things, but I felt that musically there were some very nice things going, especially in the second one. Do you hand-copy examples by Bach or Palestrina or other "standards" for our understanding of counterpoint? That might help.


----------



## chee_zee

ah no haven't tried that before, that's a clever idea though! I know that bach is pretty simple harmonically, I have analysed a few fugues harmonically and was amazed what he could do with essentially different voicings of the same three chords, just goes to show how good he was! 
that first one was really just two voice counterpoint, with the alto and tenor only chiming in for literally a handful of notes in the lower register since soprano can't go that low.


----------

